# Student Visa



## rouguiner (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I have a PhD/Assistant scholrship to move in the UAE. My visa is issued by the HR is sent me a mail this morning saying that I will able to sponsormy wife since they applied for a student visa for me. and that she won't be able to travael along zith me. I zas thinking that they apply for an emplymoent visa not a student one.

Did anyone experience this (student visa) for UAE and why I cannot invite my wife to join me?

Regards


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you would need to have an employment visa and be paid a certain amount of salary each month in order to sponsor family those are the rules


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And posting the same question in two forums will not get you a different answer.

You are on a student visa as that is what you are, albeit a PhD student.

Students cannot sponsor spouses and families.


----------



## rouguiner (Dec 25, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> And posting the same question in two forums will not get you a different answer.
> 
> You are on a student visa as that is what you are, albeit a PhD student.
> 
> Students cannot sponsor spouses and families.



Thank you all for your respones.
I post it in two forums in order to have a response quickly, and with a higher probability.
It's obvious that the words of some expats can not change the reality in UAE! However it can be helpfull for me to make a decision for coming or not.

BTW being a PhD does not deny access from marriage and being married should not prompt me to stop my studies ))

Regards


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

rouguiner said:


> Thank you all for your respones.
> I post it in two forums in order to have a response quickly, and with a higher probability.
> It's obvious that the words of some expats can not change the reality in UAE! However it can be helpfull for me to make a decision for coming or not.
> 
> ...


having a phd does not deny access from marriage, but your visa status does, you have to be on an employment visa and with a minimum salary in order to sponsor family, those the rules here.


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Agreed to everyone said here I have a student visa and even granted I'm able to have a driving license, ID and other things. It's still limited for me as I have to renewal each year.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

its like when a boy child here reaches 18 if he is not in employment (unlikely!!) or in full time education he cannot stay in the uae...... (girls are exempt until they marry) there are many different rules here that we all have to apply to!


----------

